
Ask HN: How to make more money on the side? - zump
Software engineer here at BigCo, work around 40-50 hours per week. I want to earn an extra 15-20k per year, so I&#x27;m thinking of getting a second job. I&#x27;m not in a mental state to do my own side project, so I want to join someone elses project.<p>Does anyone manage a second job working 10-20 hours per week for a completely separate entity?<p>Is this legal? Would the second employer care that I am already employed?
======
ddorian43
Have you tried just changing your job and asking for 20K more?

------
nerdywordy
If you have signed a contract with your current company you'll need to look
over it to ensure there are no conflicts (non-compete, idea ownership, etc.)

If there's no contract or nothing in it specifically preventing outside work
then it is perfectly legal.

Your best bet is freelance or short to mid term contract work.

I would start by asking around your network. I'm no social bee, but I've
gotten a couple fairly well paid dev contracts this way.

As long as your productivity doesn't drop for your current employer, they
likely won't care at all.

~~~
zump
Got any tips on how to create a compelling portfolio for Freelance work?

~~~
silentcylon
A portfolio you can start by building whatever it is you would like to offer
as a contracting service. Something that displays almost like a demo for what
you could be hired to do while freelancing. More important than a portfolio
though is references and quotes. Start doing work in your network for cheap
and for a quote and reference at the end of the work. When you start building
this you will not only build up a network of hopefully happy customers but
also a portfolio of work you have been paid to do. The other option is to do
1099 work for someone or a company that has the contracts already for you to
work on remotely.

------
nnn1234
Take care of your contract with BigCo. Totally second the idea of looking at
carmack and oculus story. Usually I would start by building stuff or
contributing to an open project. You can get a letter saying you CNA
contribute to an open project from your employer . Also building a platform
for people with cognitive Surya and the drive to build stuff. Launching Feb
8th. Check out www.crowdraising.co

------
JPLeRouzic
While I encourage you in your projet, there are the usual aspects about IP.
For example how can your second employer be sure that what you work on with
them, will not be claimed as intellectual property of your primary employer?

Not exactly the best example but look at the controversy generated by Carmak
going to Facebook.

------
Bagorkhanjanan
How can i help of the word ?

